# Craftsman GT tractors and Dozer Blades



## tjscarts (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello,
I have a 2008 Craftsman Pro Series Garden Tractor model 917.28874. This has a electric deck lift. 
I got a 486.244120 Dozer Blade kit for free from a friend of mine. 

Question is does it use the electric motor to lift the dozer blade or is there another handle/lever kit made for this attachment...
Dozer Blade model number for my tractor shows a 244140 but the say the 244120 will work...
Can anyone confirm this for me please...
Thanks 
Tom
Howell Mi


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Tom.. I am not sure on this one but I bet someone will be able to help with your question..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

My parts 90's GT 6000 also has a electric deck lift setup ( was the 'high dollar' tractor of its day) - the tractor has no deck lift lever, just a switch on the dash to raise/lower the deck.

If the blade came with the mounting kit- it should just be a bolt on affair. I do have to say my older GT's have an easy deck to remove- 4 -5 pins and drops right out.


----------



## lilskippr (Feb 11, 2014)

I also have the 917.28874 Pro Series Craftsman. The dozer blade has its own lift lever on right side of blade that goes back to operator. The electric lift is for mower deck.


----------

